# Suspending with ACPI, clash with nvidia.ko



## caesius (Dec 8, 2008)

acpiconf -s3 doesn't work when nvidia.ko is loaded, but I use kdm so Xorg is always running

I can't kldunload nvidia because it complains that nvidia.ko is busy.

How do I go about stopping X, then suspending? And then letting X start again when resumed?


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 9, 2008)

You actually have to change /etc/ttys (deactivate kdm there). Then you run _kill -HUP 1_ to make the init process reread the file. Afterwards you can terminate X and it won't start up. If you want to start kdm again you have to change /etc/ttys back and run _kill -HUP 1_ again.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 9, 2008)

Only way is to kill Xorg and then trying to kldunload nvidia.ko.
But it is waste of time, if you want to suspend with Xorg do not use nvidia blob.


----------



## caesius (Dec 10, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> You actually have to change /etc/ttys (deactivate kdm there). Then you run _kill -HUP 1_ to make the init process reread the file. Afterwards you can terminate X and it won't start up. If you want to start kdm again you have to change /etc/ttys back and run _kill -HUP 1_ again.



Yes, any way this could be "automated"?



> Only way is to kill Xorg and then trying to kldunload nvidia.ko.
> But it is waste of time, if you want to suspend with Xorg do not use nvidia blob.



It doesn't seem much of a solution, giving up a graphics driver so my computer can suspend...


----------

